# TeamWin websites down?



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

* I want to download Team wins newest recovery 2.0 but the link to their home page is down, anyone know why?*


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I just tried and the site is fine...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

do you mind posting a link maybe the one i used is old


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

ive also tried on firefox and chrome getting similar messages stating i cannot establish a connection to teamw.in.


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

i just DL it from my phones 4g its pretty cool so far


----------



## AciD_LingK (Aug 8, 2011)

TWRP 2.0 Mecha
http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/10


----------



## Pithism (Jul 11, 2011)

thanks, my router/modem all messed up. ill try and fix it tomorrow. but i have downloaded it off my phone, and its awesome so far


----------

